# Paint Ruger LCP II front sight?



## papersniper

I just ordered a Ruger LCP II yesterday. I can already tell (just from reading/viewing online) I will have a hard time seeing the front sight. Seems like there is probably an established way to improve the contract between the front and rear sights. I like large, white or orange/green dots on the front sight. Back when I used to shoot revolvers I always had an orange "insert" put into the front sight. Not too concerned with how the rear sight looks; especially in such a small gun that would be used at only short distances. I don't need anything too exotic, and this pistol will be carried rarely for those times I don't want to carry something larger and heavier (motorcycling, other outdoor activities). I wonder what the success is for those who have just painted the front sight? 

But I still want to practice with the mouse gun sufficiently, so a decent front sight is needed. Please don't suggest electronic red dots, lasers, night sights, etc....I do not feel that expense or hassle would be appropriate for my intended use of this pistol. If you used paint, was it simple nail polish or dedicated paint for sights? I even heard someone had used "dope" often used on fabric-bodied model airplanes.

Any suggestions and feedback from you who have actually used paint to color the front sight? 

Oh, another quick question: I am a fan of the Hornady XTP bullets (Fiocchi, American Gunner, Freedom Munitions, etc) and carry it almost exclusively in everything from 9s to 45s. I am planning to do the same with the little Ruger until someone sees any issues?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Finger nail polish. Clean area with Acetone and paint the ramp. Worked for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pblanc

A lot of people have reported good results with finger nail polish. I use Testors enamel fluorescent paint, usually green or orange, that can be purchased on Amazon and elsewhere. Results are better if you first paint the sight with some type of white paint. You can also protect the final result with a clear, acrylic nail polish.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Blackhawkman said:


> Finger nail polish. Clean area with Acetone and paint the ramp. Worked for me.





pblanc said:


> ...I use Testors enamel fluorescent paint, usually green or orange...Results are better if you first paint the sight with some type of white paint. You can also protect the final result with a clear, acrylic nail polish.


There's not a lot of difference between Testor's model paint and fingernail "polish" (it's really enamel).

My only additional suggestions, from years of doing it:
Clean and de-grease the sight very thoroughly.
Start by giving the sight's surface a two-layer undercoat of either pure white or pearlescent white.
It is helpful if the sight surface to be painted has had closely spaced horizontal (crosswise) grooves filed into it. The grooves hold paint better, and also keep the color from being worn away by rubbing against the inside of a holster.

I prefer the brightest red that I can find, which usually means using fingernail "polish."
The ladies at our local drugstore's sales counter razz me, every time I buy the stuff: "Are you sure that it'll match your outfit?"


----------



## papersniper

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There's not a lot of difference between Testor's model paint and fingernail "polish" (it's really enamel).
> 
> My only additional suggestions, from years of doing it:
> Clean and de-grease the sight very thoroughly.
> Start by giving the sight's surface a two-layer undercoat of either pure white or pearlescent white.
> It is helpful if the sight surface to be painted has had closely spaced horizontal (crosswise) grooves filed into it. The grooves hold paint better, and also keep the color from being worn away by rubbing against the inside of a holster.
> 
> I prefer the brightest red that I can find, which usually means using fingernail "polish."
> The ladies at our local drugstore's sales counter razz me, every time I buy the stuff: "Are you sure that it'll match your outfit?"


Thanks all for the replies. I believe I will try Steve's solution, sounds like the easiest to at least test. I wonder if the LCP II front sight is serrated? I don't think it is......I plan to use the little LCP II as a rarely carried pistol in my pocket. I am planning a kydex pocket holster like I had and liked for my recently sold Kahr CW380. So I won't worry too much about the wear on the sight. I probably won't paint the sight until I've done a bit of testing of withdrawing the the LCP from the holster in my pocket just to get comfortable with the process. I felt comfortable with my CW380 rig and I'm sure I will with the LCP II also.

Thanks ya'll.....now I am off to Walgreen's for some white and orange/red/green fingernail paint!


----------



## papersniper

Update - I painted the front sight with orange Testor's paint. Went to the range. Worked VERY well. BTW, the front sight is serrated.


----------

